# Filly's first confo show!



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Those all breed shows go so fast, I didn't have time to get pictures. Hopefully the show pics will come out. Filly turned 6 months old and was in her first show. She did pretty well though she is a fiesty pup and not too trained. Always plenty of time later to put training pressure on her. Just wanted her to have a good time... she did. 

She did take Reserve Winner's to our own Minnie. The judge said she really liked Filly but she acted so silly she couldn't give her the win. Yikes... would not have been good form to beat "older sis", Minnie! Minnie took the points both days, so that was good for her.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Where was the show?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Kankakee, IL and several inches of snow fell after we got there. Show weather challenge!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hey, we want pictures for the next time!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats Samba!!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

Congrats

Vikki


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

that is sooo cool !!! and a big congrats to all of you!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Congrats! I sure miss the Filly gal. Be glad when she comes home to grow up some more


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

:congratulations:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I miss the pup too. She is away for training and conditioning. It was fun to see her, but also difficult. I had only had her for a couple of months and then off she went. But, for sure, she is my dog. She started screaming when I got her out of her crate the first time we reunited. We got to play in the snow and she was doing crazy flips and turns in the air sending snow flying. Her next show is to be in Texas. 

I have plenty of dogs to keep me busy here and she is very well cared for. I could not believe how much growth and muscling she had done in just a few weeks. Coat was coming in really nice too.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

So, who is she staying with?


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Filly is at Hillside Kennels with Tiffany. She is training and conditioning her. Kelly Salava will handle her for the specialty ring. Tiff also trains and conditions Minnie.

This weekend Tiff was showing her male. I love that dude of a dog. He was WD and BOB both days. What a hunk! Edale's Eddison


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Finally, the pictures arrive...

Minnie was Winner's Bitch and BOS both days.



















Filly took a Reserve to Minnie under Judge Chris Walkowicz and a First 6-9 month class the next day.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

two nice little girls! , Kelly is a great girl , she put Louies first major on him at 9 months.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank God for pictures!
They grow soooo fast.....it's wonderful to be able to "capture" a moment of time!
PRICELESS!
Congrats again! & Best of luck in the future!
Robin


----------

